Ask HN: What stack would you use to build a CRUD web app in 2020? - dotluis
======
madhadron
I think it depends a lot on what's already in place. Are you a Microsoft shop?
ASP Core is your obvious choice. Already doing Django? Keep doing Django.

If the question is what stack you would choose for a personal project, I think
the answer is "Whatever you think looks interesting."

~~~
chrismeller
Agreed. My default would be C# with ASP.Net Core (though there are also other
options), but that’s because it’s my favorite and the clients I work with are
primarily MS shops. Yeah the front end may be Vue or Angular or React, but all
of the backend code and competence is in C#. Since it’s also where my area of
expertise primarily is it’s an easy choice.

Unlike OP here, I would make the same choice for my personal projects, but
that’s because I’m well into my career and life. I have plenty of personal
projects, but they’re all about _doing_ something, not about learning a
completely new tech stack just for the sake of it. If it takes me 100 hours
instead of 10 or 20 because I’m also learning a new stack, for better or
worse, it’s not worth doing to me.

------
verdverm
[https://prisma.io](https://prisma.io) is a good choice, I know successful
companies scaling while only running a single instance.

